# Wyndham Flagstaff -- Best Unit?



## fairrci (May 4, 2009)

What are the best single floor quiet units at Flagstaff for adults only?
We will be arriving May 23.
Thank you,
Bill


----------



## Black Diamond (Jul 24, 2009)

*Check - in 3/27/2010*

I also want to know more about the resort and past experiences- both on and off the property.

Thanks in advance!!!:whoopie: 



fairrci said:


> What are the best single floor quiet units at Flagstaff for adults only?
> We will be arriving May 23.
> Thank you,
> Bill


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm partial as I think the best unit in the place is the one we own, although it is one of the tri-levels.  It faces the San Francisco Peaks and golf course and has been perfect for our two trips to No. AZ.






I have written a couple of travel reviews (with plenty of photos) on the timeshare resort and our experiences in and around Flagstaff.  Here are the links to them:

http://www.igougo.com/review-r13597...onvenient_to_Many_Places_amp_Attractions.html (on the Flagstaff Wyndham)

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j41405-Flagstaff-Flagstaff_Retreat.html (2005 journal with a number of individul reviews with photos)

http://www.igougo.com/journal-j72325-Flagstaff-Our_Return_to_Flagstaff.html (2009 journal with reviews of other things to see and do in and around Flagstaff, including restaurants)

From there you can also find my reviews on our 09 trip to the Grand Canyon and our weekend trip and stay in Sedona.

Enjoy!
Von


----------



## mshatty (Jul 25, 2009)

If you want a hot tub on the back porch, we stayed in unit 3100.  The units at this cirlce street have hot tubs.  Other units around the property do not.


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 30, 2009)

Its going to depend alot on the unit size and check-in day you have confirmed. Wyndam should also send you a confirmation in the mail with more unit details a month or so befor check-in.
Two bedroom sleep 6 with privacy for 6 is almost always a tri-level unit.


----------



## abbekit (Jul 30, 2009)

JEFF H said:


> Its going to depend alot on the unit size and check-in day you have confirmed. Wyndam should also send you a confirmation in the mail with more unit details a month or so befor check-in.
> Two bedroom sleep 6 with privacy for 6 is almost always a tri-level unit.



Are these the units with the private hot tubs?


----------



## JEFF H (Jul 31, 2009)

abbekit said:


> Are these the units with the private hot tubs?


Most of the Two bedroom sleep 6 max/6 private unit numbers 301 thru 349
have a wirlpool tub in the Master bathroom. The Bulk of these unit are Tri-level but they do have a few single level units as well. My notes say that unit 3100 that mike mentioned above has a hot tub on the porch and is a 2-Bedroom 6/6 and does not have a loft.
Most of the Hot tub on porch units however are 2 bedroom plus unit with loft sleeping 
8 max/private 6
They also have a couple 3-bedroom units with porch hot tub 8 max/private 8
28 units total have porch hot tubs these are units 350 thru 365 and units 3100 thru 3111
The above units are all part of the Tanglewood section of the resort.
The Ridgewood section are the lock-off type units 1 thru 48
They have two types of lock-off units. Over/under configuration with one side upstairs and the other side downstairs these are 2 bedroom 8 max/private 4, each side is a one bedroom lock-off with full kitchen sleeping 4 max/private 2
The side by side configuration all on one level sleeps 8 max/private 8, Each side is a one bedroom
with full kitchen that sleeps 4 max/4 private.

You can see some photos and floor plans for the most common type of units here
http://www.fairfieldflagstaffresort.com/subjects/townhouse-tours/tours.htm


----------



## abbekit (Jul 31, 2009)

JEFF H said:


> Most of the Two bedroom sleep 6 max/6 private unit numbers 301 thru 349
> have a wirlpool tub in the Master bathroom. The Bulk of these unit are Tri-level but they do have a few single level units as well. My notes say that unit 3100 that mike mentioned above has a hot tub on the porch and is a 2-Bedroom 6/6 and does not have a loft.
> Most of the Hot tub on porch units however are 2 bedroom plus unit with loft sleeping
> 8 max/private 6
> ...



Thanks for all the detailed info.  We would love to get an exchange there and would really love the private outdoor hot tub.  I'll keep my eyes open for the 8/6 2BR+ units.


----------

